# Redundant Husband Struggling



## braveheart2009 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi,

I am wondering what other couples opinion is of if a man is struggling as he has lost his job and trying his best to find a new job but taking time and the wife is not supporting the husband while she is earning and has absolutly no expenses. I asked her several times for money not for lesuire but to pay for bills like the phone which 90% of the time she uses! Do you feel this can be a reason for a breakdown in a relationship? 

Thanks.


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes. Marriage is thru good and bad. I work full time and my husband works part time and stays with our children full time. We reversed roles a few years ago, and it works for us. Neither one of us has ever had to "ask" the other for money. We understand the primary responsibilites of our earnings are to support our household. Somtimes there is none left over,and sometimes there is. Marriage is a partnership, and that does not change based on who is making more money


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

You should have a joint account, and a joint budget.


----------



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

times they are a changing and to make it you have to bend or you will break.

set down with her and show the bills and show the income and then the - if she don't wise up.


----------

